# Gaggia Espresso



## Bigyan (Aug 29, 2011)

Why does it spit everywhere?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe operator error


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

More information is required before anyone can help you methinks.

Ian


----------



## Bigyan (Aug 29, 2011)

I have just bought the machine and have tried using it several times. Unfortunatly evrytime I or the wife does it starts to pour and then starts spitting everywhere. I is spitting it out of the black pouring spouts.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

try using a fine grind, these machines need a find grind and firm tamp. rule of thumb for texture is pinch the coffee between finger and thumb and should keep some shape

mark


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this a new machine by any chance? Sounds to me like you're using a pressurised filter basket without the tiny black plastic adaptor underneath...

Pull the basket out of the portafilter. Do you see a single hole underneath or a number of tiny holes?


----------



## Bigyan (Aug 29, 2011)

carbonkid85 said:


> Is this a new machine by any chance? Sounds to me like you're using a pressurised filter basket without the tiny black plastic adaptor underneath...
> 
> Pull the basket out of the portafilter. Do you see a single hole underneath or a number of tiny holes?


Yes it is a new machine, "pressurised filter basket" is this the handle that turns and drops out that you put the coffee in?

Yes when I look in it there is just one hole. :-(


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay doke. The portafilter (sometimes just called a PF on here) is the big ol' handle thingy that holds the basket which you put the coffee in.

The basket itself should pop in and out of the PF quite easily. I reckon you have the following basket:

http://cf.mp-cdn.net/8c/b6/df62fb75e5b6f1ae3e11c43c7c5b.jpg

If it looks like yours and you haven't got the little black pin underneath the basket, I think that will be what's causing the problem.

A pressurised basket takes a lot of the hard work out of making a passable espresso for most people. If you ask anyone on this board though, we find the hard work the enjoyable bit! You will be able to make an okay drink with the pressurised basket, but if you're serious about coffee you should think about buying a non-pressurised basket which you can pick up very easily with a bit of googling.

Now, if you want to continue using the pressurised basket and you've lost the black pin, you can get one from Dutchwest who supply all Philips parts. It's 99p on their website for a replacement: http://cl.ly/3r3O42152R1Z1l2p1W0I

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bigyan (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi carbonkid85,

Well I am sat here having a lovely cup of coffee spitted free. This is one massive thank you for all you help and advice on this matter. You have been named the Coffee King in our house now.

Many Thanks and if I ever see you I will most certainly buy you a beer or coffee or whatever you drink.

Thank you again.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

No problem. These forums really are an excellent resource for all things coffee.

Don't forget to come back once the coffee bug has REALLY bitten


----------

